# Lug Nut Torgue Video/coupon From Outback



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I know that we have covered the subject numerous times --

I am just curious if anyone else got in the mail this week the OUTBACK DVD on "Lug Nut Torgue - Requirements and Maintenance".. along with a Coupon for a free nut torquing at any Keystone Dealer...

actually the Video is OK -- 10 minutes long -- I just hope that the women they had in the video trying to tighten the lug nuts on her trailer wasn't actually the Keystone employee that tightened them on mine before it left the factory -- LOL

The funny part is that the letter accompanying the DVD and coupon is dated 20 September 2005 yet I just got it today -- just wondered if others had got it earlier...

Anyway -- I do my own tightening and maintenance but figured that OUTBACK must have had enough nut or stud failures to warrant this video...

PS Devildog -- nut failures aren't covered under extended warranty -


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Ghosty, Yes, I just got mine yesterday and it is dated Sept. 20. It's nice of them to include ONE free wheel torque.







Does that mean we have to pay for the other 3 wheels or are they only paying for torquing 1 of the 20 lug nuts and we have to pay for 19???







I guess I'll have to break down and get a torque wrench, I've just been guesstimating so far....


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Haven't received my DVD as of yet. Got a torque wrench on my list when I get down to it. Anyone bought/used a Craftsman torque wrench?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

My dad has a Craftsman torque wrench and swears by it .. you just have to buy it big enough to actually be able to use it as a lug wrench ... I always get craftsman for the simple fact that it has a liefetime warranty....

I think the one he uses is

Craftsman Torque Wrench, 1/2 in. Drive
Sears item #00944595000 Mfr. model #44595
20 to 150 ft. lbs.

Sears actually has it on sale for $58.99.... Reg. $74.99 ... free shipping ...
Sale ends 10/29/05


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> My dad has a Craftsman torque wrench and swears by it .. you just have to buy it big enough to actually be able to use it as a lug wrench ... I always get craftsman for the simple fact that it has a liefetime warranty....
> 
> I think the one he uses is
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Ghosty. I am making a note of that now and will try and get it before it goes off sale. Thanks for taking care of the other also.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

What is the difference between a $60 torque wrench and a $20-30 one?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

7heaven said:


> What is the difference between a $60 torque wrench and a $20-30 one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Accuracy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

7heaven said:


> What is the difference between a $60 torque wrench and a $20-30 one?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About $40 .. LOL

Just kidding ... besides accuracy -- whcih in the lug nut case is not super important since you can be anywhere from 110 to 120 ft/lbs -- the standard torque wrench on the market today has a built in accuracy variance of 4% ...

anyway ... the main price differnce is if you get one that ratchets .. meaning -- you dial in the foot/lbs and when you get to 120 ft/lbs it makes a clicking noise -- or if you get one that has a scale ....

the scale ones are cheaper -- and just take my word on this -- a $%# pain in the butt to use becuase you have to tighten then look at the gauge to see if you did enough then tighten more . and look .. and etc etc ...

pay the extra 40 and get a ratchet type...


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I have that Craftsman one, and it is a very good model. My BMW has a set of rims for winter, summer, and a set for racing/autocrossing. The car doesn't have lug nuts, it has these silly screws instead that really need proper torguing.

Don't bother with the extra "calabration services" that they will want to sell you if you buy it in the store!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I just got 2 Lug Nut Torgue DVD in the mail today









Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

just got my dvd in the mail yesterday


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Don, you got the extra one to use for recruiting









John


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Don...I think you got mine cause I haven't received mine yet


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Recon the "black tank guy" is mailing some of ours to wrong addresses?


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

I just got ours yesterday. I'm glad they kept it to 10 minutes. Watching them go through the 'star' pattern one more time would have put me to sleep.

Rob


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Dang, I missed the Sears sale Ghosty. Let me know if you all see another sale before next weekend, I haven't checked mine yet and have a 2 hour trip planned for the 11th. Might do the guesstimation this time around, I am sure there will be some nice sales around Thanksgiving and Christmas...


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just got mine.I watched it thinking it would be dumb. It makes sence. I never thought of the side load that the wheel has. SORRY,I was getting fustrated when she could not get it on the lug nuts. Thats where a ratchet type would come in handy. I have a clicker type and a bar type. Any body want the bar type email me your address and its yours.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I got my DVD today


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m somebody now! I recieved my DVD today.

Has anyone else noticed that we were told to put the jack under the chassis and not under the axle in our owners manual yet they put it under the axle. It is under the spring bracket not the tube. but

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Got the DVD today! Watched it. Was enthralled.

Now I have to go buy a torque wrench. Oh well, does it ever end? $$$$$$$$

Shoot, what else do I have to spend the money on anyway?

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Come on Mark you know it never ends
Its just like a house there always something else









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> you know it never ends


Don,

I know, I know. And I don't mind spending the money, either. That's the scary part.









Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

No DVD here, I guess I'll just have to figure it out on my own.

Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I received mine last week as well. I wish they would have sent out the..."what to do if your leaf springs snap in two" video about 3 months ago!!

Jason


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I haven't getten mine yet. I'm beginning to feel real left out!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mike 
I got 2 DVD
You want one.

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mike, you can have mine for the special price of 00 plus 9.95 shipping and handling









Give us your address, we will all mail one to you!!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Still no DVD for me, yet. However, I did receive the torque wrench from Sears yesterday that Ghosty tuned me in on.! Thanks for the "on sale tip", Ghosty.


----------

